# Upland Boots



## Warrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I am looking at buying a new pair of quail hunting boots.  I usually put quite a few miles on a pair in a season.  What would be your suggestion for hunting in South Georgia?  Where can I find the best price?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 10, 2009)

depends on how much you want to spend.

For the <$200 range I really like Irish Setters and Danner.

For the high end, check out Orvis Gokey's or Russell.

Orvis has a sale on these Danner Uplanders.  $126 http://www.orvis.com/store/product....1089&group_id=9415&cat_id=5262&subcat_id=6237


----------



## Nitro (Sep 10, 2009)

Russell boots have proven themselves to be the best in my experience. 

Many years of comfort and durability.

www.russellmoccasin.com

Take a long look at the South 40 Birdshooters. I wear them for a reason.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Sep 10, 2009)

Warrick,

 I have tried many and often it turns out to be a compromise of durability vs light weight. Alot of the dedicated upland boots for me just don't have a long wearing sole or enough traction. My favorite pair right now is a pair of Danner Sharptails. Extremely comfortable, light weight and decent sole. Well worth the money. Also have a pair of Russell South Forty Birdshooters but a little heavy in my opinion. If I was looking again, might consider the Schnees Bozeman boot. Alot of people like Irish Setter bird boots but they don't fit me. Also, a pair of lightweight hikers might work. Good luck in your search. The Cabelas Outfitter boots are nice and come in a 7 inch hiker model. They hold up very well.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 10, 2009)

Beagle, 

You do know that a pair of South 40s only weigh 3 pounds- for the pair??

That is lighter than a pair of Danner Sharptails by .1 Lb.....

Danner makes good boots, but my preference is Russell- custom to YOUR foot. Not a mold.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep Nitro you are right with the standard gum lite sole but I upgraded to the Sierra sole for more traction and it added weight. I am okay with this as I mainly use them on my rabbit hunts with alot less walking. The leather on them is incredible in durability and handles the briars well.

Warrick, as for where to buy- Try Sportsman's Guide or some of the Boot discounters on line like Boot Bay


----------



## Warrick (Sep 10, 2009)

while hunting in Mts for grouse i traded in my hunting boots for a pair of hiking boots.  Now we're in south Georgia and I have been using the hiking boots with a pair of snake garters ( ran into a rattler last year)  So weight, drynes and coolness are my main concern.  Trying to keep it under $125


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 10, 2009)

Warrick said:


> Trying to keep it under $125



good luck.  

are you saying you want these boots to also be snakeproof?

if not, for that price, try these.  http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601926&hasJS=true

I have no experience with Cabelas brand boots, but its going to be hard to find dry, lightweight, quality upland boots for $125.


----------



## Warrick (Sep 10, 2009)

no need for the snakeproof boots I bought some turtle skin gaiters.  Cabelas boots are good i have had a pair in the past.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a pair of danner 7 inch boots i use they aren't specifically upland but work real well.


----------



## BirdNut (Sep 11, 2009)

I've used the Cabelas Upland boots for 5 years (same pair).   Put a lot of miles on them, from the mountains to lower coastal plain and into Mexico.  Also, hunted SD pheasants.  The only complaint is cosmetic...the "tough" sharkskin toe cap shredded in out GA briers.  Other than that, great comfortable waterproof boot.  I use the uninsulated version.  I only had to condition the leather once so far wth Obenaufs leather balm, last season and that was only because they were starting to look a little scuffed.


----------



## preston (Sep 11, 2009)

*lacrosse ringnecks*

see sportsman guide for the best 59 dollar deal on upland boots you will ever run across.  aint nothin short about these boots.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 12, 2009)

I like the Russell Cavalier Boots. They aren't the lightest boots around, but they're very comfortable and look good. I were them in town as much I did in the woods. 
http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_pullon/cavalier.html

Gokey boots are also very nice. I was given a pair of their snake boots last Christmas. They didn't fit well so I returned them and they sent me a gift card. I haven't made up my mind on what to do. I''ll probably get the Sandanona pull-ons. 

http://orvis.com/store/product.aspx...rdr=1&cm_mmc=webwhack-_-gokey-_-gokey-_-39518

http://orvis.com/store/product.aspx...rdr=1&cm_mmc=webwhack-_-gokey-_-gokey-_-39518


Sure, they are expensive, but if you can afford the up-front cost, it's way cheaper in the long run. Boots from both of these makers will literally last you a lifetime. 

Adam


----------



## 28gage (Sep 14, 2009)

+1 South 40 Birdshooters

I'm going on my 16th year in the same pair.  Two years ago sent them to Russell and had new soles put on and added some speed laces.  Expensive boots but after 15 years it seems real inexpensive.  Best upland boot I've ever owned.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 14, 2009)

28gage said:


> +1 South 40 Birdshooters
> 
> I'm going on my 16th year in the same pair.  Two years ago sent them to Russell and had new soles put on and added some speed laces.  Expensive boots but after 15 years it seems real inexpensive.  Best upland boot I've ever owned.



Yep. Over time, the initial investment is forgotten. The YEARS of comfort sure are remembered. 

I give my personal guarantee to anyone looking for boots- measure your feet- send in the order and treat yourself to a wonderful boot.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 14, 2009)

Danners for me. Maybe a pair of Russells one day but it is hard to imagine much better than Danner.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 14, 2009)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Danners for me. Maybe a pair of Russells one day but it is hard to imagine much better than Danner.



I still own a pair of Danners. Good boots (made on a mold)...

Russells are made by hand - to the measurements of YOUR foot...(that is only one criteria that makes them better)...IMHO.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a pair of Asolo hiking boots for everything. Those are the best boots I have ever used. I use them for hiking the Applachian trail and also for just plain walking around and exploring/hunting. They are waterproof, light,  and breathable and they support your ankles really well. I got mine in an olive color to blend in.

  They are very popular in the hiking community, and for a reason. Look around on the net and you can find them for $125 easy. Or at least I did when I got mine a little over a year ago.


----------



## KY Birdman (Sep 15, 2009)

Check out the Kangaroo featherweights from Cabelas for  $130.
 Super light, open tread that provides a great compromise between good traction and avoiding mud collection.  My father's have taken everything his farm can throw at them  for the past ten years.  I bought mine on his rec, and I love em.  With snow seal they're plenty water resistant--I have a pair of GoreTex hikers for the real muck.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 17, 2009)

Browning ultralights are the most comfortable and lights boots I have found...even bought a pair to work in....I know thos post is late ..but you might want to try them...


----------



## Warrick (Sep 21, 2009)

what about stanfords plantation boots?  anyone use them?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 21, 2009)

Talking about these? They looks nice and are well priced. Wonder how comfortable they are and how well they hold up.

http://www.stafford-catalog.com/Red-Leather-Plantation-Boot/productinfo/0698/

Adam


----------

